# Smart Object mit mehreren PSD Dateien verknüpfen



## arimilla (6. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe in einer PSD Datei ein Smart Object liegen, das ich gerne mit mehreren anderen Datein verknüpfen würde. Ist das möglich? Einmal nur das Smart Object ändern und diese Änderungen erscheinen auch in allen anderen Dateien, die mit diesem Smart Object verknüpft sind?

Freue mich über Hilfe! 

Viele Grüße 
Ariane


----------



## hierbavida (6. November 2007)

Das Verknüpfen einer Ursprungsdatei mit anderen Anwendungen, in denen diese Datei liegt, kann man WINDOWS als OLE Objekt aus führen. 
In PS das Smartobjekt auswählen und Kopieren. In die andere WINDOWS-Anwendung gehen und nun nicht normal einfügen, sondern "Objekt einfügen" oder "Inhalte einfügen" wählen. Mit jedem Öffnen der Datei in z.B. der WORD-Anwendung wird Word fragen, ob das Objekt aktualisiert werden soll.

DTP-Programme überwachen eingebette Bilder normalerweise und Zeigen beim Öffnen der DTP-Datei geänderte Ursprungsdateien an.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Hierbavida


----------

